# Herpetological Conservation and Biology www.herpconbio.org/ New Issue Announcement



## Cowboy_Ken (Sep 2, 2015)

Herpetological Conservation and Biology www.herpconbio.org/

New Issue Announcement
Volume 10, Issue 2 August 2015

The Editorial Staff at Herpetological Conservation and Biology is pleased to announce the release of the latest issue, Volume 10(2). This issue contains 23 exciting research articles. Please take a moment to enjoy all of the great photos that correspond to the respective contributions in our online photo gallery. Also, please take a moment to join our mailing list or growing community on Facebook. Signing up will ensure you receive the latest news and updates about Herpetological Conservation and Biology!


All of our publications are open-access and freely available to anyone interested, and continue to enjoy wide readership. The Board of Directors extends its thanks to authors and readers alike, as our success is only made possible by your continued support. 


Cheers,

Rob Lovich, PhD.
Communications Editor
Herpetological Conservation and Biology
[email protected]

Volume 10, Issue 2 (August 2015)

Research Articles 

Factors Influencing the Display of Multiple Defensive Behaviors in Eastern Indigo Snakes (Drymarchon couperi).

Javan M. Bauder, John N. Macey, Kevin M. Stohlgren, Andy Day, Frankie Snow, Adam Safer, Robert Redmond, James M. Waters, Mark Wallace, Sr., and Dirk J. Stevenson

Habitat Modeling and Conservation of the Endemic Latifi’s Viper (Montivipera latifi) in Lar National Park, Northern Iran.

Roozbeh Behrooz, Mohammad Kaboli, Elham Nourani, Mohsen Ahmadi, Afshin Alizadeh Shabani, Masoud Yousefi, Atefeh Asadi, and Mehdi Rajabizadeh

Recruitment of Desert Tortoises (Gopherus agassizii and G. morafkai): A Synthesis of Reproduction and First-year Survival.

Steven P. Campbell, Robert J. Steidl, and Erin R. Zylstra

Assessing Population Health of the Toluca Axolotl Ambystoma rivulare (Taylor, 1940) from México, using Leukocyte Profiles.

Carlos Barriga-Vallejo, Oswaldo Hernández-Gallegos, Ione Hunt Von Herbing, Ana Esthela López-Moreno, María De Lourdes Ruiz-Gómez, Gisela Granados-Gonzalez, Mónica Vanesa Garduño-Paz, José Fernando Méndez-Sánchez, Javier Banda-Leal, and Andrew K. Davis

Behavior, Thermal Preference, and Ranging Patterns of the Critically Endangered Madagascar Spider Tortoise during a Cyclone.

Andrea F .T. Currylow, Ryan C.J. Walker, Tsilavo H. Rafeliarisoa, and Edward E. Louis, Jr.

Is Hyalosaurus koellikeri a True Forest Lizard?

Daniel Escoriza and Mar Comas

Geographic Risk Assessment Reveals Spatial Variation in Invasion Potential of Exotic Reptiles in an Invasive Species Hotspot.

Ikuko Fujisaki, Frank J. Mazzotti, James Watling, Kenneth L. Krysko, and Yesenia Escribano

Terrestrial Ecology of Semi-aquatic Giant Gartersnakes (Thamnophis gigas).

Brian J. Halstead, Shannon M. Skalos, Glenn D. Wylie, and Michael L. Casazza

Overwintering Ecology of Juvenile Gopher Tortoises (Gopherus polyphemus).

Bess B. Harris, Terry M. Norton, Nathan P. Nibbelink, and Tracey D. Tuberville

Protection by Association: Implications of Scent Trailing in Neonate Eastern Massasaugas (Sistrurus catenatus).

Eric T. Hileman, Danielle R. Bradke, David M. Delaney, and Richard B. King

Flight Initiation Distances of Tropidurus hispidus and Tropidurus semitaeniatus (Squamata, Tropiduridae) in Sympatry.

Thiago Maia-Carneiro and Carlos Fredrico D. Rocha

Taxonomic Biases of Seven Methods Used to Survey a Diverse Herpetofaunal Community.

Donald T. McKnight, Joshua R. Harmon, Jennifer L. McKnight, and Day B. Ligon

Low Frequency of Amphibian Morphological Anomalies in a Large Protected Wetland and Grassland Complex in Hungary.

Béla Mester, Szabolcs Lengyel, and Miklós Puky

Growth and Maturity of Spiny Softshell Turtles (Apalone Spinifera) in a Small Urban Stream.

Michael V. Plummer and Nathan E. Mills

Assemblage Structure of an Eastern Texas Aquatic Turtle Community.

J. Daren Riedle, Richard T. Kazmaier, Jamie Killian, and Wes B. Littrell

Factors Affecting Defensive Strike Behavior in Brown Treesnakes (Boiga irregularis) Provoked by Humans.

McKayla M. Spencer, Bjorn Lardner, M. J. Mazurek, and Robert N. Reed

Experimental Evaluation of Captive-rearing Practices to Improve Success of Snake Reintroductions.

John H. Roe, Michael R. Frank, and Bruce A. Kingsbury

Effects of Western Mosquitofish (Gambusia affinis) on Tadpole Production of Gray Treefrogs (Hyla versicolor).

Geoffrey R. Smith and Logan E. Smith

Conservation Implications of Male-biased Movements in Sonoran Mud Turtles (Kinosternon sonoriense) Inhabiting Intermittent Aquatic Habitats.

Paul A. Stone, Kenneth J. Locey, Sean Laverty, Brian D. Stanila, and Marie E. B. Stone

Life History and Demographic Differences between Cave and Surface Populations of the Western Slimy Salamander, Plethodon albagula (Caudata: Plethodontidae), in Central Texas.

Steven J. Taylor, Jean K. Krejca, Matthew L. Niemiller, Michael J. Dreslik, and Christopher A. Phillips

Encounter Rates, Agonistic Interactions, and Social Hierarchy Among Garbage-feeding Water Monitor Lizards (Varanus salvator bivittatus) on Tinjil Island, Indonesia.

Linda T. Uyeda, Entang Iskandar, Randall C. Kyes, and Aaron J. Wirsing

Anthropogenic Impacts and Long-term Changes in Herpetofaunal Diversity and Community Composition on a Barrier Island in the Southeastern United States.

Keith M. Hanson and Eric J. McElroy

Life History and Ecology of the Pascagoula Map Turtle (Graptemys gibbonsi).

Will Selman and Peter V. Lindeman

<><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><> To leave the CTURTLE list, send a message to: [email protected] with the message: signoff CTURTLE
If you experience difficulty, send an email to: [email protected] <><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><>


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Sep 6, 2015)

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Herpetological Conservation and Biology www.herpconbio.org/
> 
> New Issue Announcement
> Volume 10, Issue 2 August 2015
> ...


Goodness!!!!
That'll keep me busy for a bit.


----------

